# Now many days post blastocyst transfer are you advised to do HPT



## Siobhan_H (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi girls

I am in the dreaded 2ww and going insane.

Its now 12 days since egg collection and 6 days since my 2 6 day blastocysts were replaced....one of which had already begun the hatching process.

How many days post transfer should I test.....the clinic say 14 days but surely thats too long for blastocysts?

Your experiences and knowledge would be very much appreciated.

xx Siobhan xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The test dates will vary from clinic to clinic.  Ours always says 14dpt irrelevant of whether day 2, day 3 or blasto transfer.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi siobhan

I had a blast transfer on my last cycle as was told to test 13dpt, my clinic have a general rule that you test 18dpo (ec) if that makes sense   

I started to spot 14dpo on my last cycle so tested the following morning and it was a BFN  i would try to hold out as long as possible, however im dying to test but being really strong and staying away from the pee sticks  

good luck lady and hope we both get our BFP's 
Suze xx


----------



## kat74 (Oct 10, 2007)

hi.....I had day 5 blasto transfer and they told me 13 day pt to test so your 14 day doesn't sound too out. 
Mine is not looking too great at the mo so am tempted to test tomorrow (due to do Fri) but really trying to take advice and wait.......

good luck


----------



## Siobhan_H (Mar 29, 2005)

Natasha thanks for your well wishes......

Suzi and Kat good luck....I hope and pray that we have three BFPs to announce soon

xx Siobhan xx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi 
I had my blast put back on Fri and was told to test 12 days from transfer.... never had a blast transfer so I'm already feelign anc=xious that I ought to be having symptoms!
fluffy


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Fluffy

I had 2 blastocysts put back in on Thursday and our test day is Monday, 19th....  So one day ahead of you!

I have no signs at all - felt some twinges day after transfer - but nothing really since...

I really dont believe that there would be many signs - as way too early - best time to know is when you do your test - try not to worry before then (easier said than done I know)!

Love Tashia xxx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Tashia - you're sounding so calm! I know there's now way to really know before the pee stick so I really should just think postive and relax
Wishing you all the best for Mon 19th!!!
Loce fluffyxx


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Fluffy

This time, for whatever reason, I am pretty relaxed about it all...  I guess I have realised that what is done, is done - and worrying / fretting is not going to change the outcome...  Very unlike me, as a real control freak...

Best thing is to relax - as second guessing gets you nowhere - and if you are preggies - then the worry is not going to do the baby/ies any good...

Try to relax - not really much longer to go (8 sleeps for you)!

Tashia xxx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies


I have been posting on other threads- but thought I'd pop on & say hi!

I had 1 blasto transfered on 4th Nov, and they told me to test 10 days after (with the ET day being day 0!) So my test day is this Weds. I have no inclination to test early  

I am just so anxious.....moods up and down. Trying to be positive for embryo, but cant be too positive, as I dont want to be let down.....

No real feelings, other than twinges here and there.

No sign of AF, but not really sure when this should arrive anyway How do they calculate that

Good luck to all you ladies on the dreaded 2ww   

Shippy x


----------



## Ellesse (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm due to test tomorrow morning but am going to do it tonihgt as I don't fancy getting the news and then dashing off to work. I was really positive until Friday and then since I've not been so much -- just can't put my finger on it. Also convinced that I'm getting AF pains.

Trying to stay positive.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Girls

Ellesse - remember your hormones are pretty low in the evening - so it may not read right so early ...  Know it is a killer - but would wait until tomorrow morning for a true reading....  The hormones for a BFP may not read tonite - so dont get yourself down...  Good luck tomorrow anyway!   

Shippy - you have the same idea as me...  Waiting and trying desperately to be sensible!     I think they calculate it from egg collection onwards - I am sure 14 days from egg collection is when your AF is due - but I guess then this also depends on your body - as we are all different...  Sounds promising so far....    

I had twinges the day after transfer (5 day blastocysts) and have had some weird twinges/pulling feelings tonite - though perhaps that is just my tummy working - as am eating loads (any excuse - as normally very careful with my calorie count - during tx I am eating for Africa!  1600 calories today - eeek!  Normally no more than 1000 max - plus no exercise / housework during 2ww!!)

Hope you are managing to relax a little Fluffy!   

Love Tashia xxx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Tashia - sounds like we have similar symptoms.....
Wishing you Shippy and Ellesse good luck! Like Tashia says, E, I wouldn't test tonight... and I really understand if you do!

[GOOD LUCK TO US ALL!


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi again.....
Unfortunately I had some spotting tonight, and then a small clot (sorry tmi) so now Im worried.
This is around the time AF due, and 2 days before pg test.

Anyone else had the same but got a BFP?

Shippy x


----------



## Tashia (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Shippy

Firstly a big   to you...

I am unsure about this - as have yet to have a BFP - still work in progress...  Hold tight, I understand that sometimes your womb has a wee clear out if you get a BFP and that you can get occassional bleeds etc...

Be strong and see what happens in the next 24 hours or so...  If no more spotting - maybe do a test tomorrow am (when your hormones are highest/easiest to read on results?)...

Sorry I cannot be of more help!

Love Tashia xxx


----------

